# Coat color changes and age?



## wrenevere

Hello ! 

This is my first post, so please be gentle with me 

I just got a German Shepherd pup a week and a half ago, she's 9.5 weeks old now. I am so grateful I found this site as it has already answered so many of my questions!

This is my question: She looks mainly black, however she has a white streak on her chest, and if you separate her fur with your fingers, it is a light grey/taupe/brownish color. Behind her ears and on her shoulders that color is a bit more prominent, but really, at first glance, she looks all black. Is this going to change as she gets older?

The dam is solid black, the sire is saddleback black/tan. 

I have scoured the internet/and this forum for any information on a black puppy getting lighter but I really can't find anything! 

Here is the best picture I have of her (this was yesterday) showing the coloring. Any ideas?


----------



## Jmoore728

Not an expert, but from reading threads on this forum regarding pigmentation, it depends on which "traits" she inherited. It's possible she could of inherited a different color from grandparents, great grandparents, etc.......Other members have much more knowledge than me...My choice of words probably isn't proper, but hopefully it makes a little sense.


----------



## GatorDog

Could you post a couple more? Almost looks like a solid black with just puppy coat or a really dark sable. I can't be certain from that picture though.


----------



## KathrynApril

She is adorable! No idea what color she is.


----------



## ladyb

My girl was solid black, with the exception of a small white spot on her chest. Her parents were both Black and Tan. Now, at 15 months, the white is simply a few strands of hair, but she has brown on the back of all legs, front more than back, and some white hair on the inside of her hips...her color changes seemed to happen overnight! I thought she was dirty?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08

GatorDog said:


> Could you post a couple more? Almost looks like a solid black with just puppy coat or a really dark sable. I can't be certain from that picture though.


My first thought was sable! But she said this "The dam is solid black, the sire is saddleback black/tan." Wonder if the sire is a patterned sable?

wrenevere - do you have pictures of the parents or a pedigree?


----------



## SunCzarina

She strikes me as sable too.

Very very pretty puppy. Stick around so we can see what she looks like all grown up!


----------



## SunCzarina

Oh and I have a black female too. Venus' mother is black and her father is very melanistic bi color (black face, slight tan on his legs). 

Venus did have some of that lighter brown fur, but not all over. Just on her head. When she was coming into adult coat at 3 - 4 months.


----------



## wrenevere

Oh! Wow, thanks for all the responses!

I do not have pictures of the parents, unfortunately, but I did some digging and I DO have a picture of her grandpa, who IS indeed sable:



and after rethinking it, I think her sire could quite possibly be a patterned sable. 

Here are more pictures of my little girl:


----------



## wrenevere

Oh I found one more picture of her that really shows the coloring:



See how in the bottom left it's that greyish color? 

Sometimes black-colored animals just look brown in the sunlight, but her in some areas (like behind her ears in this picture) her fur actually looks like it is tipped with that brownish color. I don't know!


----------



## GatorDog

I actually think she's solid black and has almost a red under tone to a fluffy puppy coat that she will shed out. I don't think she's sable, and her feet wouldn't be dark if she were patterned.


----------



## wrenevere

GatorDog said:


> I actually think she's solid black and has almost a red under tone to a fluffy puppy coat that she will shed out. I don't think she's sable, and her feet wouldn't be dark if she were patterned.


I think you could very well be right! I guess all I can do is see what happens, I'll be sure to post pictures when she is older to see if she stays all black


----------



## LaRen616

She is absolutely gorgeous, what a beautiful color!

My black GSD had a red belly, he had red by his crotch as well.


----------



## wrenevere

Updated photo at 10 weeks!

Here's the back of her head:



And here's the best shot I could get of the rest of her  Rainy day.


----------



## LaRen616

She looks like a mink!









Seriously though, she is the most gorgeous little puppy, EVER. I love her coloring! :wub:


----------



## B&Cgetapup

*attempts to cover giant rommel ears* Cutest puppy ever!!! I hope when we get the next one its a precious little girl like this!!! Enjoy her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wrenevere

*Update at 12.5 weeks!*







This was tonight! She's getting so big x.x

(Also thanks to everyone saying she's pretty  I adore her.)


----------



## ZoeD1217

Beautiful girl! ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004

She is a beautiful puppy!


----------



## Lianne

@wrenevere- im just curious, would you have any updated pictures of your pup? Mine has almost the same color fur so just wanted to see how she looks as an adult.thanks


----------



## Fodder

Lianne said:


> @wrenevere- im just curious, would you have any updated pictures of your pup? Mine has almost the same color fur so just wanted to see how she looks as an adult.thanks


User has not logged on since 2014


----------

